# Just about to buy my first, but it shifts weird



## CheetahFoxx (May 16, 2018)

I've been dreaming for some time about getting my own goat to cruise across country with, and I may have found the one. It's an 06 automatic with 63K miles from California. It has headers, a lowered suspension and a 'shift kit'. Got a full carfax and it is super clean. the car is totally free of any rust or gunk. All fluids look fresh. And there is a decal on the side that says "SoCal Goat Club". I have gotten the dealer down to $14K with $4K down. Everything on this car seems fantastic!

...But then there's the shifting. HARD! It shifts fast and hard enough to make the tires squeak. This is especially noticeable if you are being a featherfoot (which is always for me). If you lay it down, that sudden jolt is much more smooth. The dealer says the previous owner had installed a shift kit, but he diddn't know what brand. I've never experienced a shift kit before, or even heard of one, and it kind of freaks me out. I had an old Taurus as a kid that shifted hard before the transmission eventually failed. Is this what a proper shift kit feels like, or the sign of a looming problem? This is a massive purchase for me so I want to be sure before I make the final signature. Thanks.


----------

